# Suche Gaming-Monitor!



## OnlyUseMyGamepad (18. März 2012)

Hey Leute! 
ich suche seit längerer zeit vergebens nach einem neuen Monitor zum Zocken auf dem PC.
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen, einen für mich herauszusuchen.
Erstmal wollte ich fragen, was ihr für besser haltet: 22 Zoll oder 24 Zoll?
Ich hab gehört, dass der 24 Zoller ein besserer P/L-Verhältnis hat stimmt das? das wäre dann ein pluspunkt für den.
Er sollte halt eine FullHD-Auflösung mitbringen und wie schon ober erwähnt, zum Zocken eine niedrige Reaktionszeit haben (aber das müsste mitlerweile bei jedem der Fall sein, oder?)
HDMI wäre auch nicht schlecht, damit ich meine Xbox anschließen kann, aber anstonsten natürlich für PC gebrauch.
Ich würde mich über Vorschläge freuen *__*
mfG

Simon


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2012)

Die beiden hier zB wären ganz gut http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b005oplg0o und http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b001kaqkik/ haben auch beide Lautsprecher, so dass Du dann bei Anschluss der Xbox auch Ton hast, sofern du die nicht irgendwie anders zb an einen Verstärker anschließt oder so.

Gleiches gilt für den hier: LG W2442PE-BF 61 cm widescreen TFT Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör oder den hier Acer S243HLAbmii 61 cm Slim LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Wenn Du die Xbox sowieso für den Ton woanders anschließt, hättest Du natürlich nochmal mehr Modelle zur Wahl.


Ich persönlich finde 24 Zoll besser, sofern Du keine argen Platzprobleme hast.


----------



## OnlyUseMyGamepad (18. März 2012)

ich schließe die xbox per headset an, d.h die boxen müssen nicht zwingend da sein^^


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2012)

Die Modelle sind trotzdem gut  

Hier noch ein paar weitere ohne Boxen: Samsung S24A350HS 60,9 cm widescreen TFT Monitor rosa: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b004ne9du2

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b005h3yw54


----------



## Sajonara-Nightman (19. März 2012)

Ich würde den hier nehmen Samsung S24A350HS 60,9 cm widescreen TFT Monitor rosa: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Ich bin fan von Samsung meiner rennt seit einigen Jahren ohne Probleme, hat sehr schöne Farben, schaut gut aus, was für mich noch ein Pluspunkt ist sind die Touch-Tasten, finde ich einfach viel schicker 
Natürlich wenn du fragst ob 22" oder 24" werden die meisten zu 24" raten, größer ist doch meistens besser


----------



## svd (19. März 2012)

Wenn du dich traust, kannst du auch auf den IPS Panel Zug aufspringen. 
Besser Farben und Kontrast, weniger Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, aber langsamerer Bildaufbau als ein Normalo TN Monitor
.
Der Dell Ultrasharp U2312HM soll spieletauglich sein.
(Allerdings hängt das individuell vom Benutzer ab, ob Schlieren wahrgenommen werden, oder nicht.)


----------



## OnlyUseMyGamepad (20. März 2012)

ich werde mir die geräte mal anschauen
danke für die hilfe


----------

